# Creepiest driver harassment story I have read



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Here is the link: http://www.wbtv.com/story/31452064/teen-claims-uber-driver-has-been-harassing-him

*Teen claims Uber driver has been harassing him*
Friday, March 11th 2016, 8:24 pm MSTFriday, March 11th 2016, 9:14 pm MST
By Coleen Harry

CHARLOTTE, NC (WBTV) -
A Charlotte teen and his mother are demanding answers from Uber after they said one particular driver has been harassing the 17 year old.

"Frustrated. I mean it's crazy" said Isaiah, who doesn't want his full identity revealed.

He said he booked a ride with Uber back in September to get from home to work. Since that ride, Isaiah says the Uber driver who picked him up has been has made unwelcomed advances.

He said it started during the car ride.

"He said 'you got nice, thick hair. I got a nice hair dresser. I got modeling classes'," Isaiah said. "And he started rubbing his fingers through my hair."

Isaiah said there was more.

"Something so easy as, and he grabbed my leg, can make you so much money. I got out of the car, shut the door."

He said the driver started sending him text messages. Isaiah said when he initially downloaded the Uber app, it asked for email, mobile and password. His name was on his account.

He said the man then found him on Instagram and started sending dozens of direct messages.

"I'm driving back from Rock Hill and can bring you a $100. Let me start taking care of you," Isaiah said one of the messages read.

WBTV asked Isaiah if he ever asked the driver for anything. The teen said, "A ride to work on the day I needed a ride from Uber. That's it."

Isaiah's mother said one day when her son forgot his cell phone at home, she saw a barrage of messages come from the driver who Isaiah said only gave his first name.

"When I finally saw it for myself, a lot of texts in like three days, it was persistent," the mother said. "I was disgusted from the moment he started telling me about it. After I saw those message, I said I gotta say something."

She said she contacted Charlotte-Mecklenburg Police because the messages disturbed her.

"You don't have to be gay to do this. It's acting like in Hollywood; that people do it for the money all the time," she recalled one text.

She said police told her only her son can file a police report. The 17-year-old says he has been playing phone tag with an investigator. The mother said she also contacted Uber.

"It wasn't until I posted something on Facebook that they contacted me directly and they assured me they would look into it," she said.

Isaiah said he also reached out to Uber and in January received a message from the company saying, "This was handled internally and action was taken against the other party involved."

WBTV sent Uber several messages but no one from the company has responded.

We also sent the driver an Instagram message from the account he used to contact Isaiah. The driver hasn't responded.

Even though Uber told the family the matter was handled, Isaiah said he continued to received more messages, as recently as this week.

He said he doesn't feel safe. The driver initially picked him up at his mother's house so he moved.

"Why can't I live at my mom's house because this guy knows where I live," he said. "He knows my location. He knows what I do. He knows what I say to other people."

Now, both mother and son have questions.

"Who is driving you around? How good are your background checks?" Isaiah said people should be asking Uber.

His mother said "I would like (police) to find out who he is and have him on their radar."

_Copyright 2016 WBTV. All rights reserved._


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Time for a Chris Hansen "To Catch A Predator" show taping.


----------



## Santa (Jan 3, 2016)

Everybody watches TMZ and this story should be forwarded to them. Then the law WILL do something about it.


----------



## UberPartnerDennis (Jun 21, 2015)

Uber Posse needs to mount up...go pay a visit to mr driver and show him we dont appreciate the bad name.....we will give it to ourselves


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

So charlotte uses real cell numbers? Unless driver never took another trip he can't text the teen for 3 days

And how did he find him on Instagram, just by scrolling through thousands of pics?

Also, seems like driver was still able to text the teen after 5 months.Did the teen give him his cell number? 

Im sure nobody wants to pay attention to what I stated, I know everyone wants Uber to burn, but the info as given isn't passing the sniff test


----------



## SafeT (Nov 23, 2015)

So Uber let a minor create a rider acct?


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So charlotte uses real cell numbers? Unless driver never took another trip he can't text the teen for 3 days
> 
> And how did he find him on Instagram, just by scrolling through thousands of pics?
> 
> ...


Those were my exact questions, something doesn't seem right about the story. This is the exact reason 5 Star Guy and I tried to advise Coachman and other picking up minors isn't a good idea.

SafeT that's a question that should be asked as Uber TOS section 3 specifically states you have to be 18-years-old to use the service. Maybe the reporting station should look into this.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So charlotte uses real cell numbers? Unless driver never took another trip he can't text the teen for 3 days
> 
> And how did he find him on Instagram, just by scrolling through thousands of pics?
> 
> ...


I have no doubt he got his cell number, like anyone else like that does. Right Coachman ? So funny. Maybe now you and MattyMikey will begin to understand what the issue is. No one cares if a minor is 6, 8, 12 or 17 1/2. A minor is a minor and there are drivers out there who do like to take minors alone. This is the reason why it is in the TOS. No one cares if it isn't in the driver agreement, maybe it's just common sense? Now watch and have a good laugh as they defend themselves and attack me for stating facts. It must be common sense since most drivers here don't take minors alone, I wonder why?


----------



## Null (Oct 6, 2015)

Theories on how driver got pax number/instagram.

-Haven't you ever called a pax and got sent to voicemail, and have the VM read off the Pax's REAL number? "You have reached mailbox of [area code number]"
-He knew the home address, a domain registration, listing on a sports team PDF that was published online with address, etc. etc. with first name could point to it. 
-Conversation during ride could have given it away.
- Pax published a picture on profile, reverse image searched google Catfish style

Honestly a lot of pax are so loose lipped that if I were a bad person ID theft would be cake.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Null said:


> Theories on how driver got pax number/instagram.
> 
> -Haven't you ever called a pax and got sent to voicemail, and have the VM read off the Pax's REAL number? "You have reached mailbox of [area code number]"
> -He knew the home address, a domain registration, listing on a sports team PDF that was published online with address, etc. etc. with first name could point to it.
> ...


This wasn't one ride, the sick driver knew the minor's schedule and picked him up several times and preyed on him and got to know him.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

Wonder if the PAX questioned the SRF he was gouged with.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Null said:


> Theories on how driver got pax number/instagram.
> 
> -Haven't you ever called a pax and got sent to voicemail, and have the VM read off the Pax's REAL number? "You have reached mailbox of [area code number]"
> 
> Honestly a lot of pax are so loose lipped that if I were a bad person ID theft would be cake.


I mean this is possible (getting the number)
But finding him on instagram i dont know. If he's a teen he probably doesnt have much in his name, definitely not owning a home.

At any rate , the "phone tag" with police. If this happened this is a serious issue,so if you cant get in touch on phone, you go to a station. Dont leave until they file a report and get an update on it.

The responsed by Uber is just plain laughable (if thats how they replied). They need to seek more detailed information about how Uber came to a resolution on it


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> I mean this is possible (getting the number)
> But finding him on instagram i dont know. If he's a teen he probably doesnt have much in his name, definitely not owning a home.
> 
> At any rate , the "phone tag" with police. If this happened this is a serious issue,so if you cant get in touch on phone, you go to a station. Dont leave until they file a report and get an update on it.
> ...


You're not thinking like these sick people. This didn't all happen over a 5 minute ride. They just leave it up to the police, after all the guy is just a sick independent contractor, not an employee.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

I'll probably get shot for this, but I'm with Bart McCoy something just doesn't sound right about this story.

Makes me wonder if Isaiah might be a young gay man who found the attention of an older man, albeit inappropriate, flattering and self-affirming. Once his mother found out what was happening he created this story to hide his sexuality from his mother.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Beur said:


> I'll probably get shot for this, but I'm with Bart McCoy something just doesn't sound right about this story.
> 
> Makes me wonder if Isaiah might be a young gay man who found the attention of an older man, albeit inappropriate, flattering and self-affirming. Once his mother found out what was happening he created this story to hide his sexuality from his mother.


I agree anything that was mentioned here is possible, however it doesn't change the fact that this is why doing this is not allowed. The problem is not on the minor if he is gay or doesn't realize this isn't right or knows it isn't right and is afraid or embarrassed or ashamed to say anything. The issue remains on them to update the driver agreement, apparently and get rid of any loopholes some drivers are desperate to keep available.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> I agree anything that was mentioned here is possible, however it doesn't change the fact that this is why doing this is not allowed. The problem is not on the minor if he is gay or doesn't realize this isn't right or knows it isn't right and is afraid or embarrassed or ashamed to say anything. The issue remains on them to update the driver agreement, apparently and get rid of any loopholes some drivers are desperate to keep available.


If the minors account is true then I agree with you 100% but like you said anything is possible so the driver possibly could have gotten propositioned or mutual liking, who knows. If we had a police report where they talked to the driver it could shed more light to the story. It's bad and hard to draw true opinions with only 1 side of the story. I mean 6 months has passed and they still playing phone tag?


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I agree, until you blame the victim, the minor. This is why this is not allowed, it's not a good idea and really lacks any common sense, unless you really are sick and they need to ban you and arrest you. You can only give someone the benefit of the doubt until they cross the line. I do hope parents and drivers understand, now. [Go on date then, but don't start touching your minor pax and saying stuff alone in a TNC car.]


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

sicky said:


> Isaiah said he also reached out to Uber and in January received a message from the company saying, "This was handled internally and action was taken against the other party involved."













sicky said:


> Even though Uber told the family the matter was handled, Isaiah said he continued to received more messages, as recently as this week.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Here you go. Hop Skip Drive. The TNC made for kids. First thing they mention is how the big guys do not allow drivers to take minors alone.

http://money.cnn.com/video/smallbusiness/2016/03/10/sstb-hopskipdrive.cnnmoney/index.html


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

chi1cabby said:


> View attachment 31558


chi1cabby always gets the goods.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

5 Star Guy said:


> I agree anything that was mentioned here is possible, however it doesn't change the fact that this is why doing this is not allowed. The problem is not on the minor if he is gay or doesn't realize this isn't right or knows it isn't right and is afraid or embarrassed or ashamed to say anything. The issue remains on them to update the driver agreement, apparently and get rid of any loopholes some drivers are desperate to keep available.


This is the exact reason I don't pickup minors, the risk is too big. This driver now has to clear his name, guilty until proven innocent in these cases, if the accusations are false.

I'd sure be interested in hearing the recorded phone call between mother and driver that was mentioned in the email chi1cabby posted.


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

I take it the drivers who used to take minors alone get it now and they do not have children. It isn't you or people on here but people need to realize and think, you don't know who your driver is.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

The issue is, the kid is a MINOR.
This is an issue of criminal statutory HARASSMENT. 
Doesnt matter whether the kid is gay, straight, or willing.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The issue is, the kid is a MINOR.
> This is an issue of criminal statutory HARASSMENT.
> Doesnt matter whether the kid is gay, straight, or willing.


Don't think 17 would even qualify for statutory rape in most states


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Oh no here we go folks.


----------



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

Texting isn't a crime. Regarding the in person encounters it is a he-said-he-said. Kid has to put himself on the line to get Police to act - best he can do is get a restraining order.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The issue is, the kid is a MINOR.
> This is an issue of criminal statutory HARASSMENT.
> Doesnt matter whether the kid is gay, straight, or willing.


Well, considering the age of consent in NC is 16, there's no statutory anything.

And to be clear I said the behavior by the driver was inappropriate, but that doesn't change the fact that this story doesn't pass the sniff test.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> So charlotte uses real cell numbers? Unless driver never took another trip he can't text the teen for 3 days
> 
> And how did he find him on Instagram, just by scrolling through thousands of pics?
> 
> ...


The 17 year old only mentioned it to his mother after he forgot his phone and she saw the messages ?
Something isn't adding up here.
What a queer story . . .


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> Texting isn't a crime. Regarding the in person encounters it is a he-said-he-said. Kid has to put himself on the line to get Police to act - best he can do is get a restraining order.


Cyber stalking.

Yet the kid never complained till mom found out 
Hmmmmmmm . . .


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> Don't think 17 would even qualify for statutory rape in most states


Wow Bart, you have a thing for 17 year old boys ehh?
Didnt think this thread could get any more creepy.
Im out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> The issue is, the kid is a MINOR.
> This is an issue of criminal statutory HARASSMENT.
> Doesnt matter whether the kid is gay, straight, or willing.


The story would be no different if he were 18. It's harassment/stalking either way but the actual issue is not his minor status. The driver may not even know he's 18. Since he has his own account the driver would possibly just assume he IS 18. He may look older for all we know and he may have lied about his age.

And as someone else said we don't know the whole stiry.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Too much appologism in this thread.
A creep is a creep.
None of you may babysit my kids lol.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Wow Bart, you have a thing for 17 year old boys ehh?
> Didnt think this thread could get any more creepy.
> Im out.


What a stupid reach. Just because I state the law doesn't mean I have a thing for kids, that's ignorant. Beur says the same thing in post #27 but you skip over it and hate on me. I think your hate for me is more than Uber and you proved it, sad case here


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Too much appologism in this thread.
> A creep is a creep.
> None of you may babysit my kids lol.


If story is true, yes. Nobody in this topic is defending the driver is it is, as told from one side so far


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

If you search Twitter for "uber Charlotte", you'll find the kid tweeting to uber multiple times and he attaches the text messages.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> What a stupid reach. Just because I state the law doesn't mean I have a thing for kids, that's ignorant. Beur says the same thing in post #27 but you skip over it and hate on me. I think your hate for me is more than Uber and you proved it, sad case here


I still like ya Bart McCoy


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> If you search Twitter for "uber Charlotte", you'll find the kid tweeting to uber multiple times and he attaches the text messages.


Must have to do this from desktop, nothing shows up on mobile.

Maybe you could link us to one of his tweets.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

Beur said:


> Must have to do this from desktop, nothing shows up on mobile.
> 
> Maybe you could link us to one of his tweets.


Here's a snapshot of his account....


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

Jam Val comes through!
Fascinating that Uber deactivated the alleged vitims account. 
Kid should get a lawyer.


----------



## Jam Val (May 14, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> Jam Val comes through!
> Fascinating that Uber deactivated the alleged vitims account.
> Kid should get a lawyer.


It should be deactivated cause he's a minor but kid shoulda taken screen shots of his trip activity right away. He tweeted a ton about it.


----------



## UberJag (Feb 29, 2016)

I didn't think it was possible for either the pax or the driver to know each others real phone numbers but my friend who is also a driver had one of her passengers tell her he knew her phone number! She didn't believe him until he told her what it is. I'm not sure how he got it but he was able to!


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

Jam Val said:


> It should be deactivated cause he's a minor but kid shoulda taken screen shots of his trip activity right away. He tweeted a ton about it.


I don't think it's common knowledge that you need to take a screen shot of your trip if something bad happens. Only a super shady company (like Uber) would delete your purchase history due to an incident.

I am surprised that Uber deactivated the victim's account. It is possible that it was because he was a minor or something that we don't know about. The more likely scenario is that they want the kid to put everything in the past and stop making waves.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

sicky said:


> I don't think it's common knowledge that you need to take a screen shot of your trip if something bad happens. Only a super shady company (like Uber) would delete your purchase history due to an incident.
> 
> I am surprised that Uber deactivated the victim's account. It is possible that it was because he was a minor or something that we don't know about. The more likely scenario is that they want the kid to put everything in the past and stop making waves.


This is all on Uber. Minor with an account. Sexual harrasment. Missing account information. 
Lawyer up, Young Love.


----------



## sicky (Dec 18, 2015)

I don't think a minor starting an account is on Uber. By law you have to be 18 to have a credit card and you need a credit card to have an Uber account. If the minor uses a parent's credit card with the parent's consent, they are the one breaking Uber's policy. 

However, Uber's failure to respond appropriately is absolutely on Uber and the minor certainly has a case.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> So charlotte uses real cell numbers? Unless driver never took another trip he can't text the teen for 3 days
> 
> And how did he find him on Instagram, just by scrolling through thousands of pics?
> 
> ...


Pedaphile defender
You the best Bart


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Pedaphile defender
> You the best Bart


No, you're just being ignorant. As well as taking what the parent/child have said as the gospel truth. You don't even want to hear the drivers side of the story because it could come out there are holes in the story. You don't want to even take the consideration that the kid is too old for statutory or even if true to call the driver a pedophile. You disregard ALL of that because of your disdain for me and Uber, so Take your hate and keep it moving buddy

"A _pedophile_ is a person who has a sustained sexual orientation toward children, generally aged 13 or younger"


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> No, you're just being ignorant. As well as taking what the parent/child have said as the gospel truth. You don't even want to hear the drivers side of the story because you couldnt out there are holes in the story. You don't want to even take the considering that the kid is too old for statutory or even if true to call the driver a pedophile. You disregard ALL of that because of your disdain for me and Uber, so Take your hate and keep it moving buddy
> 
> "A _pedophile_ is a person who has a sustained sexual orientation toward children, generally aged 13 or younger"


You the best Bart 
After your post I have a better understanding of perverts

Let me correct my self a sex offender is a sex offender 
As much you wish to minimize it


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

20yearsdriving said:


> Let me correct my self a sex offender is a sex offender
> As much you wish to minimize it


Right, a sex offender who hasn't even been charged yet. smh, wanna keep reaching?
So when a woman cries a fake account (keyword fake,not real accounts of rape) of being raped, that man is automatically a rapist and sex offender right? forget about the whole judicial system right?

smh


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Right, a sex offender who hasn't even been charged yet. smh, wanna keep reaching?
> So when a woman cries a fake account (keyword fake,not real accounts of rape) of being raped, that man is automatically a rapist and sex offender right? forget about the whole judicial system right?
> 
> smh


Barty you can not alone fix the bad from thousands of strangers

They have and will continue to offend 
You are fighting a losing battle

Mark my words


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

The point really is the driver has no business doing anything but dropping the pax off. The fact that he did all of the things he did, several of them and the fact that none of them were good, did he offer free water bottles, makes it a huge issue and yes depending on the state illegal. It is never ok to do what the driver did, even if for some reason it is legal. Look at the Subway guy. Go do that on a date, not in a car you're paid to drive. He's working, doesn't matter what company or what his job description is or title.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Beur said:


> I'll probably get shot for this, but I'm with Bart McCoy something just doesn't sound right about this story.
> 
> Makes me wonder if Isaiah might be a young gay man who found the attention of an older man, albeit inappropriate, flattering and self-affirming. Once his mother found out what was happening he created this story to hide his sexuality from his mother.


Yep. Could be another drama queen ascending the throne of sensationalism.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> The point really is the driver has no business doing anything but dropping the pax off. The fact that he did all of the things he did, e.


First part: Agreed. And I don't think anybody has debated or disagreed that that's all a driver should do

Last part: It surely isn't FACT, smh. We have one account from one side of the story. Hardly fact. Like I already said, if the kids account is true, then there's no defense for the driver,esp if like the kid said, it was unwanted advances. However, the window is still open for what really happened. Kid could have been interested at first, then got in too deep, who knows. All I do know is "what the driver did" is certainly not a fact. Maybe if the police ever talk to the driver and at least get his side of the story, we can try to add up all the given information, to determine what the facts truly are. But most people never want to do that. All they want to hear is a person who drives for Uber doing something wrong, which in turn of course makes uber looks bad, forget the facts! smh


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> First part: Agreed. And I don't think anybody has debated or disagreed that that's all a driver should do
> 
> Last part: It surely isn't FACT, smh. We have one account from one side of the story. Hardly fact. Like I already said, if the kids account is true, then there's no defense for the driver,esp if like the kid said, it was unwanted advances. However, the window is still open for what really happened. Kid could have been interested at first, then got in too deep, who knows. All I do know is "what the driver did" is certainly not a fact. Maybe if the police ever talk to the driver and at least get his side of the story, we can try to add up all the given information, to determine what the facts truly are. But most people never want to do that. All they want to hear is a person who drives for Uber doing something wrong, which in turn of course makes uber looks bad, forget the facts! smh


Good job Bart


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

It is always a risk, get a dashcam if you're concerned but it sounds very straightforward what happened. I don't think there is anything to discuss. If the driver wasn't a driver, maybe a waiter or some other job interacting with the public it would be the same issue. It is still wrong, even if he wasn't driving.


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

https://www.google.com/search?q=sex...5g8PLAhVByWMKHQFMAMUQ_AUIBygB&biw=375&bih=559


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I know your picture is here ^^^^^
Who is who ??


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> It is always a risk, get a dashcam if you're concerned but it sounds very straightforward what happened. I don't think there is anything to discuss. If the driver wasn't a driver, maybe a waiter or some other job interacting with the public it would be the same issue. It is still wrong, even if he wasn't driving.


straightforward?

I just wonder how the driver got his number

Then I wonder how he "found" him on instagram,that's not an easy task.

Couple things the kids should have done and didn't do off break: 1) call police/parents 2)block his number 3)block him on instagram. 4)call police again until you talk to somebody 5)drive down to police station and file report

Remember the kid is 17, not a 5yr old. He's almost an adult,so parents should have taught him years ago how to handle these things(all police,tell adults, etc), since at 18 he could be on his own as an adult.

****
He told me I got something for you outside and I wasn't even at my house. I was at my girlfriend's house and this was all the way on Providence Road," he said. "Her mailbox had $200 in it. "

Do you think the kid and/or his girl spent that $200 though?????????? Could that be a reason he didn't block him? who knows....

Now I will specualate hear. I'm thinking the driver gave him some money just because. but later on he was giving him money but asking for favors in return. This is where I specualte the kid may have gotten in too deep. Why? Because of what the kid texted back to the driver. I think it was all good just reeiving money. But when driver started to want something, it all went down here.

Now that's all pure speculation, but not farfetched due to them getting the $200 freely and kid texting that now the driver wants stuff for the money

And I'm fairly certain the kid left out key bits of info about this whole ordeal


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

You are putting the focus on the minor, who did not initate anything. Happens all the time. Adults, especially when working should know, not a minor that you don't do that, any of that. I don't think you can defend anyone but the minor. The guy should go to a bar then or something not hit on a minor. Doesn't matter what the minor did or didn't do, there is no excuse or defense for the driver.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

5 Star Guy said:


> You are putting the focus on the minor, who did not initate anything. Happens all the time. Adults, especially when working should know, not a minor that you don't do that, any of that. I don't think you can defend anyone but the minor. The guy should go to a bar then or something not hit on a minor. Doesn't matter what the minor did or didn't do, there is no excuse or defense for the driver.


You should always question everything. You always take news reports on face value?
This kid, with a birthday in July, is only a minor by 3 months. When most people say minor they thinking of a much younger age, not almost 18. And again, for the 3rd time, if what the kid stated is all 100% true, there isn't a defense for the driver. All he should have done was drop the kid off. But say if the kid left the part out about giving the driver his number or something................ We don't even know if the kid initiated anything, of course even if he did, he wouldn't say it in his story. What if police got the drivers statement and driver said kid gave him his phone number and his username to Instagram. You will believe the kids story over the driver for what???? Much easier to "find" an Instagram page by simply going to the username. Extremely hard by scrolling through thousands of random pictures and usernames. I have an Instagram page, I'll give anyone $1,000 if they can find me. Point is, the story is not fact. Yet all your comments convict the driver of wrongdoing. They haven't even reported this to police yet,and you're saying the driver is guilty. smh. Plus I don't think there's anything illegal in that state since the kid is not 16 or younger. Morally wrong is one thing, but legally wrong is a whole nother thing....


----------



## 5 Star Guy (Nov 7, 2015)

Morally wrong, legally wrong in many states and like you said, if what the kid stated is all 100% true, there isn't a defense for the driver. End of story. Anything else is irrelevant. The driver is wrong and that's the end of it, you don't do that.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

17 is a very impressionable age.
Any for hire driver put a move on my 17 year old son id have their nuts in alegal vise so fast they'd get whiplash.


----------



## grayspinner (Sep 8, 2015)

Heck, even my 18 yr old is still very impressionable. He might be legally am adult, but he isn't nearly as wordly as he thinks he is. 

The frontal lobe is not fully developed till around 22.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

So sorry to break the news to you Bart McCoy; but you come off as seriously creepy in this thread.
Im not talking about your "how is this on Uber?" Thesis.
The fact that you dont defend a 17 year old from a stalker puts your moral compass in question. 
Maybe you simply arent a parent.
However, let it be stated that if you were a parent, you wouldnt consider 17 year olds fair game for adults decades older to prey upon.
These were not welcome advances, the older Uber driver (hey what's Uber got to do with this?) Is a predator.

TwoFiddy, mentoring cabbie.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> So sorry to break the news to you Bart McCoy; but you come off as seriously creepy in this thread.
> Im not talking about your "how is this on Uber?" Thesis.
> The fact that you dont defend a 17 year old from a stalker puts your moral compass in question.
> Maybe you simply arent a parent.
> ...


Lots of people think im creepy because I stated the laws of the land, smh
Other people think im creepy simply because Im educated and question things instead of taking internet news reports as the gospel.
And if you gonna sit up here and say I defended the driver, then clearly, and obviously you cant read. I can quote at least 2 times in this topic where I said if the kids account is true,then theres no defense for the driver. And of course the rest of your comments assume what the kid is saying is nothing but pure facts, I assume because, you're biased simply because you have a child, smh.Put your hate for me and Uber to the side for once!!!


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

No Bueno ^^^


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

I dont hate you Bart McCoy.
I do question your motives however.

I think you are probably generally a good guy who is misguided by his overwhelming loyalty to Uber.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> I dont hate you Bart McCoy.
> 
> I think you are probably generally a good guy who is misguided by his overwhelming loyalty to Uber.


I have no motive. Im like Trump, I simply call it like it is.
And its safe to you you are misguided by your overwhelming HATE for Uber. You cant even see that all your opinions are against uber, regardless of the facts, smh


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm not voting this year No favorite candidate

But let me parafrase Bernie

Bart McCoy is worried about ubers billions

My question ? What is your share

LMAO!!

# free tool


----------



## 20yearsdriving (Dec 14, 2014)

Now Bart will reply this


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

20yearsdriving said:


> I'm not voting this year No favorite candidate
> 
> But let me parafrase Bernie
> 
> ...


Cant you see that our overwhelming hatred for Uber colors everything we do?


----------



## JCHeights (Jan 25, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> So charlotte uses real cell numbers? Unless driver never took another trip he can't text the teen for 3 days
> 
> And how did he find him on Instagram, just by scrolling through thousands of pics?
> 
> ...


Because we all know teens are always truthful and always fully divulge what is going on in their lives. This story seems pretty weird and full of a lot of holes.


----------

